# Piped Italian Almond Meal Biscuits



## whatscooking (May 17, 2009)

I was after a recipe for glazed piped almond meal biscuit/cookie that you get from a pasticierri shop. Outer is crisp but inside the biscuit is soft or moist. Sometimes they come with a green/red cherry or almond on top or crescent shape with peanuts, etc. They are NOT armaretti's. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 17, 2009)

Is this close?


----------



## whatscooking (May 22, 2009)

*piped almond biscuits*

I will give a go and let you know


----------



## leena (Dec 4, 2009)

Let me try it....


----------



## Azelle (Dec 20, 2012)

*Almond biscuits with glace’ cherries*

*Almond biscuits with glace’ cherries*



*Ingredients*
*200g blanched almond meal*
*250g caster sugar*
*1 tablespoon honey*
*2 to 3 egg whites*
*2 drops almond essence*
*2 drops vanilla essence*
*30 mixed glacè cherries*

Note: This recipe must be made a day before baking.

*Method*
Line two baking trays with baking paper. Place almonds, sugar honey, almond essence and vanilla essence into the bowl of an eclectic mixer and use the paddle attachment. Mix for about 2 to 3 minutes, until all ingredients are combined.
Add the egg whites slowly as you may not need to use all of it. The mixture needs to form a paste-like texture. Mix for a further 5 minutes.
Pipe mixture onto the trays using a star nozzle in a rosette shape about the size of a 50 cent piece and at about 3cm apart.
Place the trays in a dry area overnight as this will help the biscuits keep their shape when cooked. Heat the oven to 180°c and bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes or until golden brown.

*Tips*
• Use a number 9 star nozzle.
• Use a fabric piping bag.
• Make sure the oven is right at 180°c. If any lower the biscuits may collapse.
• You may need to add more egg whites depending on the size of the eggs.
• This recipe is gluten free.


----------

